# Greetings from the Shire



## Soulfire (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
Have been browsing this brilliant site for a while, now have got round to joining.
My partner and I are based in Oxfordshire. We have just traded our '82 VW for a '79 Mercedes 409 bus, it's beautiful, and we might actually get somewhere now without having to call out the AA!!
We always wild camp with the exception of a farm in pembrokeshire that we stay on every year over the summer for about £1 a night! 
Will try to add some good locations to the list of places to wild camp over the next few weeks...


----------



## Trevor (Oct 16, 2007)

Soulfire said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> Have been browsing this brilliant site for a while, now have got round to joining.
> My partner and I are based in Oxfordshire. We have just traded our '82 VW for a '79 Mercedes 409 bus, it's beautiful, and we might actually get somewhere now without having to call out the AA!!
> We always wild camp with the exception of a farm in pembrokeshire that we stay on every year over the summer for about £1 a night!
> Will try to add some good locations to the list of places to wild camp over the next few weeks...


Welcome Soulfire,

Have fun and enjoy and good Wildcamping.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 16, 2007)

Soulfire said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> Have been browsing this brilliant site for a while, now have got round to joining.
> My partner and I are based in Oxfordshire. We have just traded our '82 VW for a '79 Mercedes 409 bus, it's beautiful, and we might actually get somewhere now without having to call out the AA!!
> We always wild camp with the exception of a farm in pembrokeshire that we stay on every year over the summer for about £1 a night!
> Will try to add some good locations to the list of places to wild camp over the next few weeks...


hi welcome from graham aka mandrake enjoy


----------



## merlin wanderer (Oct 16, 2007)

*greetings*

​


----------

